# best oil for 8v 1.7 engine?



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

hi i need your help on this one because im not exactly sure what oil should i use, im currently running HM9 20w-50 high mileage and it works pretty good but i don't know if it's the right one or not. BTW i live in a place where it gets very hot in the summer (25 - 30 celsius) and very cold in winter (-2 to 15 celsius)
thanks


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

That is probably too heavy of an oil for most circumstances, almost certainly too heavy for cold weather. The 8V engines have never been picky about oil, but too heavy can decrease your gas mileage, increase operating temperature, and be too heavy for cold starts. Anything quality from a 5w-30 to a 10w-40 should work fine. I have seen some claims that anything older than 1998 should use a diesel 15w-40, but I have not actually seen any evidence that it is true. A good combination of performance and price might be the Shell Rotella T6 in 5w-40, if it's available in your area.


----------



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

and also my engine has a worn con-rod bearing and if i put thinner oil will it make noise again? and can i get a normal oil or one with zinc in it?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Maybe replacing the "worn con-rod bearing" or even the crank and rod would be a better choice? Although it is prolly cheaper to just use the thick oil to mask your "bearing problem". A good quality 10-40 oil should suffice for your motor in all seasons.


----------



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks, i still haven't changed the bearings because i don't have a hoist or engine stand to rebuild the engine. But thank you for the recommendations 

Enviado desde mi XT914 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

If the journal is still round and proper size, the rod bearings are an easy job that just entails dropping the oil pan. But, as when working on any automobile, nothing is ever as easy as it sounds (most of the time).


----------



## alan canavati (Feb 2, 2015)

well im going to put 10w 40 or 15w 40 in the next change because i planned on rebuilding the whole engine but i just don't have the money to do everything to it.


----------

